
Programmers: Make Yourself Replaceable - montezume
https://medium.com/better-programming/programmers-make-yourself-replaceable-1b08a94bf5
======
Porthos9K
It's not that I can't be replaced, but that management has yet to find a
sucker willing to replace me at the salary they're offering.

